# المنتديات الاجتماعية > منتدى مناسبات الاعضاء >  دعوة لحضور مشروع تخرجي المشروع الابتدائي

## أميرة قوس النصر

:36 1 56[1]: 

مرحبا يا اعضاء يا حلوين 

دايما هالمكان ومن وقت دخولي للجامعه كان مصدر فرح ، وتلهاية 
واحيانا انشغال اكثر من اللازم عن النت  :SnipeR (91): 


لهيك بشرفني حضوركم يوم الثلاثاء تاريخ 18\1\2011
لمناقشة مشروع تخرجي الابتدائي الساعه 1ونص اهلا وسهلا فيكم 
طبعا المكان كلية الحصن

----------


## غسان

_1000 مبروك سلفا_

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

انا هاي ما بسمعها هون بسمعها  بالكلية  :SnipeR (27):  :SnipeR (27):  :SnipeR (27):  :SnipeR (27):

----------


## قلعتي أبدية

*[align=center]مبروك...المكان كلية الحصن؟...عالبوابة يعني ولا ب قاعة معينة؟...بالحصن المناقشات عالملأ ولا فقط بين الطالب و الدكاترة؟...ممكن نفكر نيجي ازا يعني فيها مناسف او حلويات بيتية طبيعية مش صناعية...
واثق انا أن النصر حليفك كالعادة...إن شاءالله... و عذراً في أية لحظة كانت أو قد تكون أحرفي وقعت في غير مكانها...
مبروك...فلكل مجتهد نصيب و من جد وجد و من سار على الدرب وصل...[/align]*

----------


## غسان

*ان شاء الله*

----------


## الوسادة

*[align=center]و الله الف الف مبــــــــــروك يا مها 



الله يسمعنا الأخبار الطيبة 

و مبـــــــروك  مرة تانية 

و اعتبرينا احضرنا و اكلنا الحلوان 




أرسل إليكِ نبض قلمي 00 
إليكِ يا أخيتي 00 
رغم أن الحروف تعجز أن تكتب مابقلبي 00 
وأن تصف مااختلج بفؤادي000 
فمشاعري هي كلماتي المسطورة 00 
وكلماتي هي أملي 00 وأملي هي ذكرياتي 00
وذكرياتي هي دليل قلبي 00 
وقلبي نبضاته تقول لكِ 000 
ألف 00 ألف00 ألف00 مبرووووووك على التخرج 00




مع حبي


الوسادة


[/align]*

----------


## &روان&

مبروك وعقبال الماجستير
وعقبالي يارب انا

----------


## حسان القضاة

[align=center]الف مبروك مها وان شاء الله رح احضر بس بتجيبي الحلوان معك مش تحكي نسيت
[/align]

----------


## Sc®ipt

الف الف مبروك و ان شاء الله بالتوفيق  :Eh S(17):

----------


## عاشق الحصن

الف الف الف مبروك

ان شاء الله بالتوفيق يا رب

و ان شاء الله رح اكون متواجد مها 

ومش تنسي الحلوان

----------


## طوق الياسمين



----------


## mylife079

الف مبروك مها  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

مباااااااااااارك وعقبال الجميع

----------


## Rahma Queen

الف مبورك مها
ان شا الله رح احضر مع اني ما بعرفك شكليا

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

الله يبارك فيكو يارب  حسان مين قلك انت بدعيك ؟ انت اللي لازم تعزم   :44ebcbb04a:  :44ebcbb04a:  <<<< بالعربي بتجيب حلوانك معك  :44ebcbb04a:  :44ebcbb04a: 

وانجل مون اول ما تشوفي وحدة كثير حركة وبتنطنط هون وهون رح تعرفي للان كليتنا ما حددت المكان رح احكيلكم اول ما اعرفه  :Cool(1):  :Cool(1):

----------


## ahmad bataineh

:Eh S(17): الف مبروك

----------


## تحية عسكريه

الف مبروك مهندسه مها منها لأعلى بس أنا ما أقدر دوام علي وإن شاء الله الف مبروك

----------


## سوسنه

[glow1=FFFFFF]ألف مبروك مهوش 
أنا بعرفك .. وان شاء الله رح أحضر ...
 10000000000000000000 مبروك[/glow1]

----------


## jaja20_01

الغاليه مها..، والله خبر حلو كتير ويارب 1000مبـارك التخرج
18-1 انا بخلص هالفصل على خير وانتي بتتخرجي حبيبتي .
اتمنالك التوفيق من كل قلبي..، وياريت فيني احضره لكن وبكل اسف انا مابدرس بالحصن. يلا راح علينا الحلوان..، انا حلواني اعطيه للاخ زيد "سكربت" ازا حضر المشروع.
عقــبال الماستر ياااارب وعقبال تخرجي ^.*   :Icon32:

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

الله يخليكم يا رب 
حددوا المكان 
بقاعه الاجتماعات  الطابق 2 
 :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 
ادعوا الي

----------


## رشا احمد

الف مبروووووووووووووووووووك

----------


## خالدالناصر

أولا ؛مبروك التخرج وعقبال شهادات أعلى وبالتوفيق

ثانيا؛لي الشرف الحضور أختي أمورة

ولكن والله عندنا تسليم نتائج غدا

----------


## جوليانا

*مبروووووووووووووووووووووووووك*

----------


## ورده السعاده

الف مبرووك مها وعقبال التخرج يا رب
كان بودي احضر بس ظروف.. :SnipeR (5):

----------


## totoalharbi

الف مبروك مها يارب

----------


## mylife079

> الله يخليكم يا رب 
> حددوا المكان 
> بقاعه الاجتماعات الطابق 2 
> 
> ادعوا الي


 

الف مبروك مها  
انا اجيت على الكليه بس حضرت مناقشه بالخوارزمي  
سالت اذا فيه مناقشه بقاعات تانيه ما حد عرف 
المهم لبيت الدعوة  
الف الف الف مبروك

----------


## الورده الجوريه

الف مبروك عقبال الفرحه الكبرى

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

الله يبارك فيكم وشكرا خاص لعاشق الحصن اللي جد ما قصر وعمل الي زفة مع صحباتي لما طلعنا من القاعه  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62): 
يسلمو زيد

----------


## عاشق الحصن

> الله يبارك فيكم وشكرا خاص لعاشق الحصن اللي جد ما قصر وعمل الي زفة مع صحباتي لما طلعنا من القاعه 
> يسلمو زيد



العفو مها و الله بالعكس انا مقصر ولو

وهاد من واجبنا انته نفرح بأختنا العزيزه على قلوبنا مها

----------


## قلعتي أبدية

*مبروك مها...
بس النيَّة المناقشة الساعة 1:30...
عقبال المناقشة التانيةو التخرج...
تحياتي للحصن...*

----------


## فارس الغموض

:36 1 11[1]:  :36 1 11[1]:  :36 1 11[1]: 
الف مليوووووووووووووووووووووووووون 
 :030105 EmP6 Prv:  :030105 EmP6 Prv: مبروك

----------


## hazem89

مبروووك و عقبال المشروع النهائي

----------


## laith mig

:SnipeR (23):

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

انشالله الف الف مبروك وموفقة في المناقشة وعقبال الدراسات العليا
مبرووووووووووووووووك

----------


## ثامر العكاليك

10000000 :Cgiving:  مبروك :Cgiving:

----------


## عاشقة الاردن

الف الف الف الف مبروك على التخرج مقدما

----------


## ???... why ...???

انا اسف اميرة ... ما قدرت احضر الحفل ...  :Ahhh1:  :Ahhh1:  كنت مسافر وجيت اليوم

----------


## مجنون حليم

ياريت اقدر اجي ..ويا ريته الف الف الف الف الف الف الف مبروك وعقبال عندي

----------

